# Dog that went overboard 3 miles out to sea found alive on beach



## svHyLyte

A touching story:










For more see Live Aboard Dog Overboard! And keep your live aboard pets tethered!


----------



## MikeOReilly

So glad it ended (relatively) well for this fellow, and for the dog!

A number of years ago I had sailed to an island group in Lake Superior. While hiking the shoreline I came across this dessicated carcass of a dog. It was not far from the beach.

It looked to me like the dog dragged itself up onto shore, and then died with it’s head resting on the log. Likely fell off a passing boat. Very sad.


----------



## jwing

One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


----------



## Minnewaska

jwing said:


> One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


That's a little harsh. To each his own, no? He wasn't forcing his prayer on anyone and he's at peace. I'm happy for him and his dog.


----------



## Capt Len

Sometimes not so happy an ending. Found mid Salish Sea a large white sheep dog..Probably off passing motor yacht .Not uncommon back when to find bodies in the gill net. Judging from the number of feet in runningshoes found on the beach, there is a correlation to the demise of salmon fishing


----------



## svHyLyte

jwing said:


> One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


I have been mulling your comment since shortly after your posted it this morning. I wasn't going to respond but, frankly, I find the sentiment sufficiently offensive that I feel compelled to do so. That the man's dog survived in the circumstances is, for all practical purposes, miraculous. To him--and likely to most pet owners in similar circumstances--his prayers were answered, whether by chance or by some higher authority. Giving thanks in such circumstances would be, for most, quite natural and to the more devote, perhaps, to g_d, in either case heartwarming. I would think it more natural, for most, to share his joy, relief, and thankfulness. It takes a pretty callus character to hold that expression of thanks in contempt and to voice that sentiment is, itself, contemptible, revealing more about the character, or lack thereof, of the speaker than he/she might prefer be disclosed in a public forum.

You, buddy, have ended up on my "Ignor" list and I would not be surprised other's as well.

FWIW...


----------



## RegisteredUser

3 miles out isnt very far.
Lucky for him.
Hopefully a lesson learned.
The cap will rethink and regroup...form new plan for his dream.

The Net is an easy and open outlet for unhappy people to disparage others. Why this gives them some pleasure or relief...i have no idea. Mental/emotional diversion maybe.


----------



## TakeFive

An incident like that can take a non-religious man and make him religious very quickly. Regardless of how you feel about religion, only the most callous person would denigrate someone's emotional reaction to such a miraculous outcome.



jwing said:


> One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


Beyond disgusting, IMO.


----------



## travlin-easy

Some of these comments sure make me glad I drink on a regular basis! 

We have a fellow Sailnet member who has a beautiful, black cat, one that can apparently swim quite well. One night while MarioG was anchored near the University of Miami, his cat decided to try to catch a fish that was splashing near the boat. It jumped overboard in the middle of the night, and swam to the nearby island. Mario and his wife, Sherry, figured the cat must have drowned, but still searched the nearby island for several hours before giving up. A few days later, they sailed to Marathon, spent a couple weeks there, then sailed back to Miami and dropped the hook in the same cove they been enjoying for years. Mario decided to go grocery shopping, put the dinghy in the water and rowed to the island's launch ramp, where he was immediately greeted by the cat.

Gotta love it when stories have a happy ending,

Gary


----------



## tschmidty

jwing said:


> One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


Yeah added to ignore list. It's not like this whole story was about him praying, blah, blah. I could say more but not worth it.

Anyway, really glad this had a happy ending, I know I would trade my boat and pretty much everything else (besides my wife of course) to save my dog since he has more humanity than a lot of people I have encountered.


----------



## jwing

svHyLyte said:


> ... I find the sentiment sufficiently offensive...


Of course you do, bless your heart. My tip to everybody is that if you are offended when somebody ridicules religious propaganda, then don't post religious propaganda.

Let me ask you: if that that story didn't involved praying and apparent answers to the prayers, would it have been newsworthy? IOW, if an unknown man had made a video with just an himself telling a tale of how his dog got swept overboard and then she swam/was washed ashore a few miles down the coast from where his boat had been towed, but no mention of a god, would you have posted it? Or consider another scenario where the man had praised Allah - would you have posted that? Would either of those stories garner a TV news segment? Try to be honest with yourselves.


----------



## RegisteredUser

The religon aspect of this story concerned me as much as the color of shirt he was wearing.
Zippo nada

Something is eating you up inside...


----------



## SeaStar58

Quite a miracle considering the sharks, gators, coyotes, pythons, etc in Florida especially as you near the Everglades. Glad this one had a happy ending.

One acquaintance rescued a small dog off the coast of Puerto Rico and it slept with his daughter for a number of days until they brought it to a vet to asses its health. The vet told him he'd take care of it and ran out back with it. After a few moments of mayhem the Doctor came back to tell him that the giant rat was now dead and they would have to do some tests to ensure his family was not exposed to any diseases common to them. You have to be careful about what you pull out of the water.


----------



## TakeFive

jwing said:


> ...My tip to everybody is that if you are offended when somebody ridicules religious propaganda, then don't post religious propaganda...


Wow. If you consider any of what's been posted to be religious propaganda, then you're either extremely oversensitive or delusional.

You are ridiculing a sweet story with a happy ending, and attaching conspiratorial motives to someone's spontaneous expression of joy. Time for an attitude adjustment, pal.


----------



## caberg

SeaStar58 said:


> One acquaintance rescued a small dog off the coast of Puerto Rico and it slept with his daughter for a number of days until they brought it to a vet to asses its health. The vet told him he'd take care of it and ran out back with it. After a few moments of mayhem the Doctor came back to tell him that the giant rat was now dead and they would have to do some tests to ensure his family was not exposed to any diseases common to them. You have to be careful about what you pull out of the water.


Seriously? That legend has been around since I was a kid. https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-mexican-pet/


----------



## Guyfromthenorth

Very lucky for the dog (and owner). I completely appreciate why people travel with pets, and I will not say they are doing anything wrong, but it's not for us. Our dog passed away just this January from cancer, we have been dog people our entire lives. However, now that we are getting more seriously into the cruising dream we have opted to not bring another dog into our lives. Honestly nothing fills me with dread more than the thought of a dog falling overboard in the dark and it swimming around seeing the lights from the boat getting further away until it's alone in the dark and it's fate. I know that's a bleak way to look at it, and yes pets should be tied off and looked after properly, but that 1\4 second when a mistake or accident happens would haunt my nightmares.


----------



## SeaStar58

caberg said:


> Seriously? That legend has been around since I was a kid. https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-mexican-pet/


I know the girl who did it and we still tease her and her parents about it to this day.

So this passes the test that Snopes reporter was not able to do since I do know the exact names of the people involved along with many of their relatives. The girl gets quite put out when anyone brings it up and her father got quite a ribbing since his crew thinks its a hoot that a US Coast Guard Officer could make such an error while showing off his sailing skills to his family.

The glossy photograph of their daughter asleep with the "dog" cuddling up with her in their hotel room which her mother put in my hand went quite a ways towards sealing the authenticity of the event. There were also photos on the boat when they scooped the "dog" up out of the ocean, bathing the "dog", etc, etc.

So yes seriously.


----------



## caberg

SeaStar58 said:


> I know the girl who did it and we still tease her and her parents about it to this day.
> 
> So this passes the test that Snopes reporter was not able to do since I do know the exact names of the people involved along with many of their relatives. The girl gets quite put out when anyone brings it up and her father got quite a ribbing since his crew thinks its a hoot that a US Coast Guard Officer could make such an error while showing off his sailing skills to his family.
> 
> The glossy photograph of their daughter asleep with the "dog" cuddling up with her in their hotel room which her mother put in my hand went quite a ways towards sealing the authenticity of the event. There were also photos on the boat when they scooped the "dog" up out of the ocean, bathing the "dog", etc, etc.
> 
> So yes seriously.


You must understand that no rational person is going to believe your story shared here on the internet when it is almost verbatim a long standing legend told around the campfire for decades.

Just like you probably wouldn't believe my tale about seeing a headless horseman.


----------



## troy2000

jwing said:


> Of course you do, bless your heart. My tip to everybody is that if you are offended when somebody ridicules religious propaganda, then don't post religious propaganda.
> 
> Let me ask you: if that that story didn't involved praying and apparent answers to the prayers, would it have been newsworthy? IOW, if an unknown man had made a video with just an himself telling a tale of how his dog got swept overboard and then she swam/was washed ashore a few miles down the coast from where his boat had been towed, but no mention of a god, would you have posted it? Or consider another scenario where the man had praised Allah - would you have posted that? Would either of those stories garner a TV news segment? Try to be honest with yourselves.


Excuse me? I'm about as nonreligious as they come, and I still enjoyed the story.

If the only thing of interest to you was the man's beliefs, I'd say the lens you view the world through has a remarkably narrow focus.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

SeaStar58 said:


> I know the girl who did it and we still tease her and her parents about it to this day.
> 
> So this passes the test that Snopes reporter was not able to do since I do know the exact names of the people involved along with many of their relatives. The girl gets quite put out when anyone brings it up and her father got quite a ribbing since his crew thinks its a hoot that a US Coast Guard Officer could make such an error while showing off his sailing skills to his family.
> 
> The glossy photograph of their daughter asleep with the "dog" cuddling up with her in their hotel room which her mother put in my hand went quite a ways towards sealing the authenticity of the event. There were also photos on the boat when they scooped the "dog" up out of the ocean, bathing the "dog", etc, etc.
> 
> So yes seriously.


Well, I fell for it  But the Snopes argument ("Another Urban Myth. One of those far side stories that takes on a life of its own and keeps popping up in the strangest places. And people swearing it's true") is a pretty good one.

Looks like you have to round up a picture of the cuddling 'dog' to prove your point.


----------



## tschmidty

Lol, I wish people wouldn't quote people I have added to my ignore list, I am trying really hard to keep the stupid out. And wow there is a lot of dumb going on there. Why does he think the only reason it was posted or made the news is because the guy mentioned praying for his dog's return (in the last paragraph...)? Some people only see what they want to see.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Seriously jwing, I’m a proud atheist, and I too found the story touching. So what if they guy wants to ascribe divine intervention to it? 

And as an old newspaper guy I can tell you the story would be just as compelling with or without the whole g-d stuff. Put sex, blood or animals on your front page and you sell lots more copies. Same goes with vids. The whole g-d stuff is just the cherry on the cake here.


----------



## PhilCarlson

jwing said:


> ... if you are offended when somebody ridicules religious propaganda, then don't post religious propaganda...


Another way to say this is "if you are offended when someone's opinion is ridiculed, don't post an opinion."

Or

"If you disagree with me, just shut up."

I wonder if there is a record for being most ignored. I'm sure you're in contention.


----------



## jwing

troy2000 said:


> Excuse me? I'm about as nonreligious as they come, and I still enjoyed the story.


I didn't ask if you enjoyed the story. I did ask if you think it would have made the local TV news or this website if there had been no weepy mention of God, or if the dog had been saved by Allah.



troy2000 said:


> If the only thing of interest to you was the man's beliefs, I'd say the lens you view the world through has a remarkably narrow focus.


I neither said nor intimated that which you have postulated about me. Therefore, it appears that the remarkably narrow-focused lens belongs to you.


----------



## jwing

MikeOReilly said:


> Seriously jwing, I'm a proud atheist, and I too found the story touching. So what if they guy wants to ascribe divine intervention to it?
> 
> And as an old newspaper guy I can tell you the story would be just as compelling with or without the whole g-d stuff. Put sex, blood or animals on your front page and you sell lots more copies. Same goes with vids. The whole g-d stuff is just the cherry on the cake here.


You found it touching; so what if I found it to be pablum? What is your problem with that? Of course, the religious will be over-sensitive, and of course they will immediately resort to personal attacks based on their own imaginary facts about me. (BTW - great entertainment guys, I'm LMAO at your "outrage.")

Maybe it was the sinking boat angle that made it newsworthy, but many, many boats sink all the time and don't get mentioned on the TV news or even sailing forums. It can't be the dog story. Dogs get lost every day. Some are lost forever, some get returned; the great majority of cases do not get covered by the news media.

Actually, the story in question had two cherries...histronics and an Evangelical message, both caught on camera.


----------



## midwesterner

SeaStar58 said:


> caberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? That legend has been around since I was a kid. https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-mexican-pet/
> 
> 
> 
> I know the girl who did it and we still tease her and her parents about it to this day.
> 
> So this passes the test that Snopes reporter was not able to do since I do know the exact names of the people involved along with many of their relatives. The girl gets quite put out when anyone brings it up and her father got quite a ribbing since his crew thinks its a hoot that a US Coast Guard Officer could make such an error while showing off his sailing skills to his family.
> 
> The glossy photograph of their daughter asleep with the "dog" cuddling up with her in their hotel room which her mother put in my hand went quite a ways towards sealing the authenticity of the event. There were also photos on the boat when they scooped the "dog" up out of the ocean, bathing the "dog", etc, etc.
> 
> So yes seriously.
Click to expand...

It sounds like it was a really good rat and I'd be really pissed if somebody killed my pet rat. I don't see what the problem was. If it didn't show signs of rabies after a week, give it a rabies vaccination and get it a pink rhinestone collar.


----------



## jwing

PhilCarlson said:


> Another way to say this is "if you are offended when someone's opinion is ridiculed, don't post an opinion."
> 
> Or
> 
> "If you disagree with me, just shut up."


I simply expressed my opinion. I did not not ridicule anybody or anybody's opinion. OTOH, most of you resorted to personally attacking me for expressing an opinion that does not match yours. You should be very embarrassed. And now I'm on the "ignore" list of the most overly-defensive/sensitive strangers who don't like my opinion. I'm soooo hurt.


----------



## midwesterner

jwing said:


> One man's touching story is another man's religious pablum.


Wow, you have some serious hang-up about people and their religious beliefs. What skin off your teeth does it cause you if somebody chooses to believe in magical fairy tales.

And Homeward Bound dog stories appear in the paper all the time, even when prayers aren't mentioned.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Jwing, you're pretty funny.


----------



## jwing

MikeOReilly said:


> Jwing, you're pretty funny.


Yeah, I know that I'm an entertaining guy. But the diagnoses from ignorant armchair psychologists writing in this thread are friggin' hilarious. Based on what I've written here, how in the world can somebody write something as daftly off the left-field wall as this:



midwesterner said:


> Wow, you have some serious hang-up about people and their religious beliefs.


I'll give you a clue, midwesterner, about what I actually have: some light amusement from people and their religious hang-ups.

Go back and read all the all the attempts to make me feel bad. As a whole, it is sillier than the funny part of the video, from 2:00 to 2:37. If that had been me in the situation, I would have thanked the people who rescued me and also the people that rescued my dog, and the people who got the dog back to me. They and the dog are the real heroes. Alas, that would not have been as entertaining.


----------



## svHyLyte

Jeeze--

I come back here and find an uproar still going on because some Putz has a hard-on for something referring to someone "praying" for the life, safety of their dog. Ya gotta be kidding!?!

I posted the story as I found it quite touching. We lost our own dog of 14+ years to incurable kidney disease on April 17th. It was a profound loss as she was a particularly sweet dog that was originally our daughter's, picked out by our daughter when she was 11 and, in some respects, our last material connection to our daughter's childhood. We would have given anything to have been able to save "Bitsey" (so known as because when our daughter picked her out she was just "...a little bitsey puppy Daddy"). When I saw the story, I thought of our Bitsey and thought it was very touching and I was happy for the young man that had been so distressed at his supposed loss. Frankly, I did not read the entire story regarding his prayers but could easily understand his sentiments and thankfulness if I had initially.

That someone has a problem with that--or feels that it is somehow 'religious propaganda' of sorts--is unfortunate but likely reveals much about the party. In fact, those that I have know to have become the most vociferous "anti-religionists" are often those that, earlier in their lives at some point, prayed fervently for some blessing or another that was not bestowed. Their disappointment/anger at not having their prayers answered manifests in their subsequent hostile/anti-religious posture.

N'any case. I'm glad the young man got his dog back and I'm glad that at least some can vicariously share and enjoy his joy in the event. As for the others? Who really cares, eh?

FWIW...


----------



## Minnewaska

jwing said:


> My tip to everybody is that if you are offended when somebody ridicules religious propaganda, then don't post religious propaganda


This wasn't propaganda, which by definition is promoting a point of view. It was just a dude with his belief that made no effort to convince anyone else. You seem to lack understanding of the difference and display extraordinary intolerance.



> Let me ask you: if that that story didn't involved praying and apparent answers to the prayers, would it have been newsworthy?


Yes



> IOW, if an unknown man had made a video with just an himself telling a tale of how his dog got swept overboard and then she swam/was washed ashore a few miles down the coast from where his boat had been towed, but no mention of a god, would you have posted it?


Yes



> Or consider another scenario where the man had praised Allah - would you have posted that?


Yes



> Would either of those stories garner a TV news segment


Yes



> Try to be honest with yourselves.


Look up the definition or irony, seeing as you didn't understand the word propaganda.


----------



## SeaStar58

midwesterner said:


> It sounds like it was a really good rat and I'd be really pissed if somebody killed my pet rat. I don't see what the problem was. If it didn't show signs of rabies after a week, give it a rabies vaccination and get it a pink rhinestone collar.


In the photographs it looked more like one of these and was about the size of a small rat terrier to my eye but I believe it would be highly unlikely unless one escaped from a zoo. If it was anywhere near to a close or even distant relative I do not believe it would have made a good pet plus imagine trying to get license and registration so you could bring it in to the physical USA on a Commercial Airline:


----------



## stermp

amazing lucky dog


----------



## sailforlife

Jesus Loves you JWING.....


----------



## TakeFive

SeaStar58 said:


> In the photographs it looked more like one of these and was about the size of a small rat terrier to my eye but I believe it would be highly unlikely unless one escaped from a zoo. If it was anywhere near to a close or even distant relative I do not believe it would have made a good pet plus imagine trying to get license and registration so you could bring it in to the physical USA on a Commercial Airline:


Someone thought that was a dog???? Gimmeabreak!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty C-M

Brothers and Sisters, let us join our hands together and pray for our dear brother JWing.....
......................................................................................:devil........................

Gery, Good story about the cat. He came back. (Yes, the cat came back, the very next day. The cat came back, they thought he was a goner. Yes, the cat came back, the very next day .....)

I thought the story of the dog swimming 3 miles and being reunited with his human was pretty cool. Very newsworthy. Thanking God is pretty common in lots of societies. I don't particularly care either way, but I thought Jwings comments were, shall I say, less than polite.


----------



## troy2000

*Re: Dog that went overboard n smiles out to sea found alive on beach*



jwing said:


> You found it touching; so what if I found it to be pablum? What is your problem with that? Of course, the religious will be over-sensitive, and of course they will immediately resort to personal attacks based on their own imaginary facts about me. (BTW - great entertainment guys, I'm LMAO at your "outrage.")
> 
> Maybe it was the sinking boat angle that made it newsworthy, but many, many boats sink all the time and don't get mentioned on the TV news or even sailing forums. It can't be the dog story. Dogs get lost every day. Some are lost forever, some get returned; the great majority of cases do not get covered by the news media.
> 
> Actually, the story in question had two cherries...histronics and an Evangelical message, both caught on camera.


The 'problem' isn't that you considered it Pablum; the problem is that you labeled it religious propaganda.

The story wasn't built around the dog owner's beliefs. They were an addendum, rather than being the point of it. Maybe you should chill a little, and grant those whose beliefs you disagree with some space.


----------



## troy2000

jwing said:


> I didn't ask if you enjoyed the story. I did ask if you think it would have made the local TV news or this website if there had been no weepy mention of God, or if the dog had been saved by Allah.


Yes, I do think it would've made the local news. I've seen plenty of reports over the years about dogs that were lost somehow and made it home... It's a pretty standard feel-good genre.


> I neither said nor intimated that which you have postulated about me. Therefore, it appears that the remarkably narrow-focused lens belongs to you.


I think your post spoke volumes; it was hardly just an obscure 'intimation'.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth

TakeFive said:


> Someone thought that was a dog???? Gimmeabreak!!!!!!!!!!!


Well TakeFive, in today's society with all the rampant helmet shaming we see increased occurrence of severe head injuries, this family clearly should have worn more helmets.

On separate note let's all stop feeding the de-railing comments from earlier. I don't think we are getting anywhere beneficial anymore lol.


----------



## flee27

Again, has nothing to do with the comments about your callous statement. We are are entitled to our opinions and must know and accept others. That is not the question or the issue. The concern others are expressing is regardless of religious beliefs most humans have compassion for others as part of our DNA. I know we see lots of examples that contradict this statement every day but I still believe it is the minority of our race. IN MY OPINION your statement puts you in the minority and that is disappointing. 

Take comfort in knowing that because our God is an incredible forgiving God, in your final moments you too can still find his grace. Their are countless stories of non believers turning to God when faced with their own potential demise. There is a reason for this, and the reason is it is ingrained in us because we were created in Gods image. We are the ones that keep screwing it up, not God. I know it doesn't make sense. That is because it is bigger then we are. Believing does take faith. The reward for the faith is a comfort and joy, a satisfaction that can only be know by a believer. Its like trying to explain to a non parent what it is like to have kids. Its not possible to know what you don't know.

For sake of a simple discussion I always take the stand of "why not". What is the worst thing that happens to me as a person that believes. I do my best to live a life that is centered around be a kind, giving, loving person. I believe in something that gives me peace throughout my living days. I die and there is no after life so I just disappear. OR...It is true and I have a glorious after life. I don't see the down side of believing in our God. 

Anyway. Just my opinion of course. Feel free to fire away...

Foster


----------



## midwesterner

I remember hearing another story about a dog lost this summer on one of the Great Lakes. It swam for quite a distance. While searching for it I Googled "dog lost on lake". I was amazed at the number of stories that came up about dogs that fell off of boats and had some fairly miraculous survival adventures before making it back to their owners. Apparently found dog stories are quite newsworthy, religious references aside.


----------



## eherlihy

I'm surprised that nobody's posted this yet... so I will...


----------



## Rezz

OK, everyone... this topic is about a dog that fell overboard and being reunited with its owner.

If you need to debate religion, either start a new topic in the PRWG section of Off Topic, or take it to PMs.

I'll delete any more religious debate in this topic starting now.


----------



## svHyLyte

Moving right along...for the sake of the exercise, I googled news stories of lost dogs found and came up with 459,000,000 results (0.41 seconds).

With that, I think we can safely turn back to matters concerning sailing and hope everyone can keep their "issues" to themselves, no?

FWIW...


----------



## ScottUK

Rezz said:


> OK, everyone... this topic is about a dog that fell overboard and being reunited with its owner.
> 
> If you need to debate religion, either start a new topic in the PRWG section of Off Topic, or take it to PMs.
> 
> I'll delete any more religious debate in this topic starting now.


The topic includes the content in the link in the original post hence the posts that followed. I would suggest you then remove the link. I find it amusing that some who liked your post were also some of those who were debating that very aspect.


----------



## Rezz

ScottUK said:


> The topic includes the content in the link in the original post hence the posts that followed. I would suggest you then remove the link. I find it amusing that some who liked your post were also some of those who were debating that very aspect.


Thank you for your input. I'll take that under advisement.


----------



## ScottUK

Rezz said:


> I'll take that under advisement.


Until you do I am going to post some comments I had written at the time of your decree. They are on topic as per the link and to subsequent comments pertaining to reactions to the link.


----------



## ScottUK

[continued religious debate removed - Rezz]


----------



## rbrasi

[Continued religious debate removed - Rezz]


----------



## jwing

*Re: Dog that went overboard n smiles out to sea found alive on beach*

[Continued religious debate removed - Rezz]


----------



## jwing

[Continued religious debate removed - Rezz]


----------



## jwing

Rezz said:


> OK, everyone... this topic is about a dog that fell overboard and being reunited with its owner.
> 
> If you need to debate religion, either start a new topic in the PRWG section of Off Topic, or take it to PMs.
> 
> I'll delete any more religious debate in this topic starting now.


Dear Rezz:

With the utmost respect of your difficult and thankless position, I would like to make a request. Please, please don't delete any religious posts. I'm way ahead at work, therefore a bit bored, and posts like #35 and #41 tickle me, even though they are hackneyed. But it's all the different ways people are trying to insult me that really make me chuckle. Please don't take that away. :laugh

PS - Damn, too late. You went and did it anyway, without removing all religious posts and personal attacks. Respect withdrawn pending your completion of the task.


----------



## MikeOReilly

OK... Now this really is getting funny.


----------



## Rezz

jwing said:


> Dear Rezz:
> 
> With the utmost respect of your difficult and thankless position, I would like to make a request. Please, please don't delete any religious posts. I'm way ahead at work, therefore a bit bored, and posts like #35 and #41 tickle me, even though they are hackneyed. But it's all the different ways people are trying to insult me that really make me chuckle. Please don't take that away. :laugh


 @jwing -

I don't plan on deleting any of the posts before I walked in here. I think there's still something to be learned in this thread before it totally goes off the rails. Namely, keep all members of the crew (dogs included) on the boat, and you won't have to practice any crew overboard drills in real life.

Bottom line: There's a place on the forum for religious discussion and/or debate. This isn't it.


----------



## ScottUK

Rezz said:


> Bottom line: There's a place on the forum for religious discussion and/or debate. This isn't it.


Then remove the link and all other posts mentioning religion or move the entire thread to the appropriate place. Since my last post was on topic, as it stands, and was removed, my view is the action borders on censorship rather than moderation.


----------



## RegisteredUser

ScottUK said:


> Then remove the link and all other posts mentioning religion or move the entire thread to the appropriate place. Since my last post was on topic, as it stands, and was removed, my view is the action borders on censorship rather than moderation.


No.
You just go find another forum to play instigator games.
Its what you do.


----------



## svHyLyte

Good Gravy!!! This crap is still going on?

Rezz--At this juncture it might be wise to lock this thread as some of these bozo's can "fathom" the idea that my original post had absolutely nothing to do with religion--of which I am neither an advocate nor antagonist--and everything to do with sharing my enjoyment of the happiness one man had at recovering his DOB ("Dog Overboard") and seeing the event as a useful reminder of the wisdom of tethering one's crew-pets as well as crew-men/women for the sake of their safety.

FWIW I am most assuredly not a "stealth" protagonist of religion--the idea of which would crack up my (much) better half considering that I have always been viewed as a "rather grumpy" empiricist rather than rationalist--although I have noted that, reportedly, if one holds hobgoblins, witches and vampires up to a mirror one sees no reflection; whereas, if one holds [a] DOG up to a mirror, what does one see?

N'any case, with that, I think it wise for me to say "Adios Amigo"--Oop's, scratch that, I meant , "Goodbye" to this thread. (IOW, "The OP giveth, the OP taketh away--the OP is an Indian Giver"--a humorously intended sentiment which will, undoubtedly, engender paroxysms with the hyperbolic proponents of those of the native American/or perhaps Indian sub-continent, persuasion.

FWIW, "Here Homer Nods"


----------



## ScottUK

RegisteredUser said:


> No.
> You just go find another forum to play instigator games.
> Its what you do.


Don't know what you are on about but am not surprised given your other posts directed at me. I don't believe I have ever engaged with you unless you engaged me first so I find it difficult seeing how you can accuse me of being an instigator but I'm sure it all makes sense to you.


----------



## Rezz

Thread locked per OP's request.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------

